

Ask HN: What other sites do you regular? - yayadarsh

I regularly visit Reddit and MetaFilter, in addition to scouring the pages of HackerNews.<p>What sites other than HackerNews do you frequent?  These can be blogs, media aggregators, or anything really.
======
callmeed
I'm actually really digging Quora lately. I'm starting to follow/find some
really intelligent people and insights, even in non-tech topics I like (e.g.
restaurants and baseball).

------
blackboxxx
Not tech related, but about new urbanism, economics and the environment:
<http://kunstler.com>

Check out Howard Kunstler's podcast as well: <http://kunstlercast.com>

------
glimcat
Used to be lots, but I'm aggregating more and more into Google Reader. Why
waste time hunting when I can have it packaged and delivered? Fixing things
like that is what computers are for.

------
JesseAldridge
I like canvas and tumblr. Not usually sources of deep insight, but they're
fun.

------
helwr
quora, livejournal, stackexchange

------
tudorachim
quora, wilmott forums

------
avjinder
I make it a habit to visit the following sites everyday: Reddit,
DaringFireball, Techmeme, Engadget, Ars, Scriptingnews, thenextweb and
ofcourse HackerNews.

